# a little cart goes on air ...



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*a little shopping cart goes on air ... Passat B5 updates*

Hi there,
first a few words about me and the car. I´m Micha from Germany, Bavaria. I´m 28 years old at the moment. I love this forum, crazy people and nice dubs. I also own a few VW´s and so my lady had to get one too. 
Two years ago we bought a Lupo 1.4 16V, black with grey interior and only 52000 km old. OEM from an old couple.
















First he got a FK, screwed down as much as driveable. I installed some 16" wheels cleaned the bumpers and this was it for the first summer.








Here´s a pic together with my Passat








After the long winter I polished the rims and put some paint on. I installed a turbo kit, so the last year was a some faster








I was thinking about laying my Passat 3B waggon on bags for a longer time, so this spring I got the idea doing this with our cart....
Not the best pic, but the latest.
This is how the cart looks now....








I know, not very popular over there, but I hope you enjoy a little







Looking for some more pics....
Greetings from Germany,
Micha
p.s. sorry for my poor english

_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 8:41 AM 10-2-2008_

_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 9:46 AM 10-2-2008_

_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 11:33 PM 10-7-2008_

_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 8:04 PM 2-22-2010_


_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 8:06 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (ChocolateStyler)*

lupo's are so god damn cool
looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (ChocolateStyler)*

that looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (Habafrog)*

god damn i love Lupos!!! i want one soo bad! looks amazing bagged http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (Ambrose Burnsides)*

Wow i really like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hows the handling with it bagged compared to before? Always figure Lupos must corner awsome. Looks like fun to drive!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (gregvh)*

Oh man that looks sweet


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (Still Fantana)*

That looks so cool! what type of setup are you running


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

looks awesome, and like a lot of fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

If i could get a Lupo right now, i would trade my car for it right now... 
Very clean... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (ChocolateStyler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChocolateStyler* »_
I know, not very popular over there


because the us sucks and we don't get them.








Seems like most people on here would love to own one.








Yours looks sweet on air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

More pics of the passat!


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Jesster)*

sick little ride. ive been very tempted to go over to mexico to try to bring one back to the states


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks awesome! Thanks for sharing, I can appreciate anything that CLEAN and the styling is timeless.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the day those things turn 25 im bringing a car hauling truck trailer full of them into the states


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

Hey wow, thanks for all the flowers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Great to be a part of this community. Never thought you would like to get a Lupo over there such like this. Surely, nice little cars. 
@Jesster
I have to search for some pics of the Passat. Here´s one








@Santi
trading this Lupo...hmmm...my girlfriend would be some angry








but I can send you one over the big sea. There are a few good left driven by older women as a shopping cart
@gregvh
well, the handling is a little bit softer than with the FK before. In Germany we are not allowed to drive an airride with seperately valves for every corner. This makes it a little softer in turns. But....hmmm...next spring this problem will not matter any more








@ryanmiller
I´m currently running a GAS V1 (german airride systems). But I`m looking forward to upgrade it with some part from the us, like a level control system and a complete valve manifold. I think I´m right at this place here when I´m on to buy these parts.
This winter a few more things must be done at the airride. The front would go some deeper with a little mod at the chassis. The rear will also go some mm down without the limiters








Cleaning some things like the rear opener, sign and brake light is also on my plan. And the engine, a few hp´s are playing hide and seek at the moment, easy to catch..
I´ll have to see.
Some more pics


























_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 10:13 AM 10-2-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ChocolateStyler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChocolateStyler* »_
@Santi
trading this Lupo...hmmm...my girlfriend would be some angry








but I can send you one over the big sea. There are a few good left driven by older women as a shopping cart


if there wasnt such a hassle with trying to import cars i would so do it.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ChocolateStyler)*

great looking cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here just an idea since you will be looking for a compact size 8valve manifold for your Lupo.
http://www.accuaircontrolsystems.com/ (look for solenoid valves)
here's few pics of this manifold taken apart
http://www.s10forum.com/forum/...88011/


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

I would love one of those...welcome


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

Wow....I would love to have a lupo...even if the license plate said anal272...whatever...i'd still rock it


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Dude, that Lupo is soo sick, what a kick ars little ride. Passat looks awesome as well, You sir are definatley doing it right! Way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (ChocolateStyler)*

looks awesome bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (Ein punkt acht T)*

nice plate dude


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (Grig85)*

Last lupo-month for this year started


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: a little cart goes on air ... (ChocolateStyler)*

After a long time searching for a good pair of Lupo GTI xenon´s I finally got them last week


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Very cool Lupo & Passat. I see quite a few Lupo's and Polo's over here in London.


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that things sick


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_I would love one of those...welcome

x2 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the Lupo


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (ChocolateStyler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChocolateStyler* »_



















thing looks dope.


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

aha that lupo is baller!
too bad we didnt have them over here, 
i think they would sell!
passat is nice too!


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*bagging the Passat*

someone wrote he would love one of those cars...
... I love both








i just got an airride for my Passat









































the lupo is still running with a few new mods. looking forward for some warm and sunny days 

_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 7:55 PM 2-22-2010_


_Modified by ChocolateStyler at 8:24 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

attn:


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_attn:









hmmmm..... but without doing this?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You need to do both


----------



## bambam69 (May 5, 2009)

nice little ride man!


----------



## point665 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: a little shopping cart goes on air ... (ChocolateStyler)*

Nice Lupo







(I'm originally from Finland myself).
Just my opinion and please don't take this the wrong way: I liked the wheels better as one color, right now it almost looks like chrome hub caps on a steel wheel (due to the round openings).


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: a little shopping cart goes on air ... (point665)*

Thanks. 
Sometimes I think the same about the wheels style. 
What about these? Better?
These are the 18" rims waiting for the passat. As an option for sunny days.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i love these cars... only 4 more years and one can import them into canada! 
Awesome stuff!


----------



## point665 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: a little shopping cart goes on air ... (ChocolateStyler)*

Yeah I like those ALOT!


----------



## quickquattro (Jul 18, 2007)

awesome! love the lupo. 
i'm studying in freiburg this semester. i've only seen a bagged mk5 gti so far.


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (quickquattro)*

Last winter impressions
































Time for getting this thing bagged ...


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (ChocolateStyler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChocolateStyler* »_Last winter impressions



















love the plate


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

in for more.. great work so far


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

Some things done at the Passat  
The Airride is in and the wheels are on. 
A few parts became new paintwork, all the plastic is now colored in matte blackmagicpearl. 




















Some pics I took the last days at Wörthersee :clap:


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

Love those wheels! Looks very nice :thumbup:


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice!


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

Little picture update for my girls Lupo.

The bi-xenon headlights got in and the powdercoated 17´s got on 
We are happy with these updates, the Lupo looks :what: :screwy: now !


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

color on those wheels look soooooooooo good.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

First time I've seen this thread and I must say, the new wheels are awesome! Lupo looks great slammed. I wish the US and VWoA would wake up and bring these and the Polos over.


----------



## blakwag (Aug 13, 2001)

aweome. any updated pics of the 3B?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

nice-looks like mini cooper wheels on the lupo right?


----------



## ChocolateStyler (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks  Nice to read you like the new wheels.

The carlsson´s are back on the Passat, and hey... this thing looks really slammed now with the black rims on it 
I´ll have to take some pics these days :thumbup:

@Rat4Life
You´re right, these are Mini S-Spoke R85. 7x17 ET 48 with 185/35 17 Nankangs


----------

